# 24 plant scrog



## Mainebud (Jun 24, 2013)

So last grow went so well I'm doubling my flower room and will be doing an alternating 12 plant scrog. 12 plants on each side staggered about 4-5 weeks. I am running great white shark on one side with a four new strains in one quad. The four singles are super skunk, pure power plant, northern lights and master kush. These were given to me by a friend who had four too many for his grow.

The other side will be all white widow. I still can't get more than one pic to post at a time so ill post them individually.

I am running big kahuna hoods modified to be dual bulb. Each of the six hoods have a 1000 hps and a 600 mh in the. When both sides are going it will be a total of 9600 watts. When my timer kicks on it dims the street lights! Lol 

I am using heavy 16 nutes and promix. Ppms at about 1400 and co2 at 1500. I will ramp that up every week. Also a few additives, roots excel, cannazyme, and great white.


----------



## Mainebud (Jun 24, 2013)

Here is a shot of the room


----------



## Mainebud (Jun 24, 2013)

This is what I like to see under the screen. Lots and lots of shoots from super cropping.


----------



## Mainebud (Jun 24, 2013)

I am a little worried these are too full but ill deal with it.


----------



## Mainebud (Jun 24, 2013)

So anyways today is day one of flip. Enjoy the show, I know I will!


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jun 24, 2013)

wow, you've come a long way quickly. gl with the grow. i'll pull up a chair for sure.    :48:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 24, 2013)

Very nice indeed  I will have to keep an eye on this one. Love the setup


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 24, 2013)

thats sick.super sick

sick as in good :48:....:bolt:


----------



## grass hopper (Jun 24, 2013)

almost as good as the sun in your basement. WOW!!!!  how do you run 2 lights off 1 hood?? how many ballasts?? 1 -1000+ 1-600 per hood. serious elect., but i love it!


----------



## StikyClnes (Jun 25, 2013)

Mainebud said:
			
		

> So last grow went so well I'm doubling my flower room and will be doing an alternating 12 plant scrog. 12 plants on each side staggered about 4-5 weeks. I am running great white shark on one side with a four new strains in one quad. The four singles are super skunk, pure power plant, northern lights and master kush. These were given to me by a friend who had four too many for his grow.
> 
> The other side will be all white widow. I still can't get more than one pic to post at a time so ill post them individually.
> 
> ...



Mainebud,

Impressive, im afraid to ask, but what is your electric bill on average per month? If you dont want to say, i understand, im just curious. 

That being said, I hope your staying safe where you are, seems like that kind of power usage would raise some sort of red flag; then again what do i know lol. Good luck sir, MOJO to ya'

:joint: :48:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 25, 2013)

If his electricity costs on average 11cents per Kwhour, then his setup is running him between $400-450 a month 

So long as he pays the bill on time, the electric company doesn't care a bit. For all they know, he has put in some kind of entertainment facility with a couple hot tubs or something. All they care about is that he pays the bill each month.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 25, 2013)

What a great space and set-up.  I don't think that they look too full--I think they look just right.


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 25, 2013)

:48:


----------



## Mainebud (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks everybody for stopping by! As for electricity I am spending about $400 per month with three of those lights running. You have to consider that I also have a vegetative room going as well as fans and air conditioners. I'm anticipating $6-$700 per month when everything is up and running that's above and beyond my household usage. 

This is a 100% legal medical grow. So I have no worries as far as the electric company notifying the authorities.

I will post updated pics later today. Things are really hopping in there now. The plants really like the 18 gallon pots and already have roots coming out the bottom. I may even go bigger on next round. These plants have doubled in size in one week! Now that I have my room dialed in I'm focusing on nutes. Last round I constantly battled one deficiency or other. I'm trying to follow the heavy 16 advanced feed schedule and make adjustments as needed. It seems to be working now that I have a ppm meter and can really pay attention to how much I'm feeding. I'm also doing a lot of research into how plants use what nutes at what stages. Particularly when to actually start ramping up p and k. I'll post more about that later.

As for the dual bulb setup I may do a separate DIY on that. It's real easy and inexpensive to do. Aside from the cost of lights and hood. The mod cost is about $6 a light.


----------



## chazmaine420 (Jun 28, 2013)

Hey maine, 

Second grow is looking great. So if this is all medical grow you must be a caregiver for a couple people. I'm hoping to get into that myself soon. Can you tell me where I can get info about this and how to go about it. Appreciate it.

Chaz


----------



## Mainebud (Jun 28, 2013)

chazmaine420 said:
			
		

> Hey maine,
> 
> Second grow is looking great. So if this is all medical grow you must be a caregiver for a couple people. I'm hoping to get into that myself soon. Can you tell me where I can get info about this and how to go about it. Appreciate it.
> 
> Chaz



Chaz ill pm you a link. It's pretty easy but costs a few dollars. 300 per patient per year plus a 29 background check.


----------



## StikyClnes (Jun 28, 2013)

Mainebud said:
			
		

> Thanks everybody for stopping by! As for electricity I am spending about $400 per month with three of those lights running. You have to consider that I also have a vegetative room going as well as fans and air conditioners. I'm anticipating $6-$700 per month when everything is up and running that's above and beyond my household usage.
> 
> This is a 100% legal medical grow. So I have no worries as far as the electric company notifying the authorities.*AWESOME...Im glad to read this*
> 
> ...



Great read Maine...If ya dont mind im going to pull up a chair and follow along. mojo to ya':48:


----------



## DrFever (Jun 29, 2013)

looking good main looks like you moved up to them totes   good idea  
 i read you just flipped    keep cropping them tops and spreading  stems out  filling each square   then start  getting under canopy  and  get cleaning all the bottom growth i usally have it all done in the 2 week  flip stage


----------



## Mainebud (Jun 29, 2013)

DrFever said:
			
		

> looking good main looks like you moved up to them totes   good idea
> i read you just flipped    keep cropping them tops and spreading  stems out  filling each square   then start  getting under canopy  and  get cleaning all the bottom growth i usally have it all done in the 2 week  flip stage



Ok so I thought you said you sart cleaning out under screen after the two week stretch?


----------



## DrFever (Jun 29, 2013)

I usally start second week   cleaning all undergrowth  by end of 2 weeks they  should be all cleaned up


----------



## Mainebud (Jun 29, 2013)

Got it thanks!


----------



## DrFever (Jun 30, 2013)

Maine don't be afraid to  cut some of them lower branches right off  not just the bud shoots  that form and most importantly  keep  cleaning weekly as them little larf buds will want to keep trying to  pop out lol


----------



## NorCalHal (Jun 30, 2013)

Nice room Maine! Great set up bro. You are about a week into the flip, so they should be growin' big time. Keep pushing those top further away from the plant and spreading her out to create that crazy canopy.


----------



## Mainebud (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks guys! Your right about the crazy growth, 3-4" a day now. Real happy with the progress and the canopy is looking awesome already. I can't believe how much faster they are growing in these totes. I spent a couple hours cleaning under the canopy tonight and ill do more everyday.

I learned the hard way last time about not trimming enough. When you have thousands of buds to trim those tiny buds that end up the size of a pea are a real nuisance! This time if it doesn't make it to the screen it's gone! 

Thanks to again for everyone's help and ill post pics tomorrow.


----------



## Mainebud (Jul 1, 2013)

So I started cleaning under screen. This should be done before you go yo the gym and work shoulders! Lol


----------



## DrFever (Jul 1, 2013)

big totes ARE THE BOMB  MUCH CLEANER AS WELL


----------



## StikyClnes (Jul 2, 2013)

Maine,

How often are you feeding the ladies at this point, and at what concentration. Sorry for the basic questions, super newb trying to suck it all in.:icon_smile:


----------



## Mainebud (Jul 2, 2013)

Seems like every other day they get something. Usually nutes, foliar, nutes and water. Right now ppm are at 1350. Although I'm looking at a product called aptus. It's a line do additives that are supposed to increase plants ability to uptake nutes. Check it out at aptus USA.


----------



## Mainebud (Jul 3, 2013)

These girls are spreading out crazy now! I trimmed off about 2/3 of the under side of screen and the top just grows faster. Almost like a challenge, like they are saying for every leaf you take off under there we will grow two up here!


----------



## grass hopper (Jul 4, 2013)

Mainebud said:
			
		

> These girls are spreading out crazy now! I trimmed off about 2/3 of the under side of screen and the top just grows faster. Almost like a challenge, like they are saying for every leaf you take off under there we will grow two up here!


 
WOW!!!  so very impressive!! those xtra lights are worth every penny.:holysheep:


----------



## Mainebud (Jul 4, 2013)

The lights certainly are a big part of it but its the overall environment IMHO. Temp, humidity, co2, lighting and of course the hardest part for me is the right nutes when they need them. This round I kept them on veg nutes until 10 days into flip then hit them with flower nutes and pk booster. Makes sense that they need nitrogen during the stretch period. I know it's contrary to what the nute companies say but last round I was constantly battling a deficiency of some sort. I think when I hit them with pk booster as directed that gave them too much potassium and locked out nitro. This time they seem much healthier and are stretching like crazy. So from now on for its veg nutes until they are almost done stretching then flower. Nutes.

Again this is my opinion and certainly could be wrong but it seems to be working.


----------



## grass hopper (Jul 4, 2013)

Mainebud said:
			
		

> The lights certainly are a big part of it but its the overall environment IMHO. Temp, humidity, co2, lighting and of course the hardest part for me is the right nutes when they need them. This round I kept them on veg nutes until 10 days into flip then hit them with flower nutes and pk booster. Makes sense that they need nitrogen during the stretch period. I know it's contrary to what the nute companies say but last round I was constantly battling a deficiency of some sort. I think when I hit them with pk booster as directed that gave them too much potassium and locked out nitro. This time they seem much healthier and are stretching like crazy. So from now on for its veg nutes until they are almost done stretching then flower. Nutes.
> 
> Again this is my opinion and certainly could be wrong but it seems to be working.


 
GUESS SO!! i hope i can recall this next flip. again WICKED NICE GRO, BRO!!! :icon_smile:


----------



## DrFever (Jul 4, 2013)

Yea maine  normally  when flipping to flower what i do week of flip is mixx half veg  and half flowering nutes together ,  second week   straight bloom   your just south of me    you should really check into jurrasicc bloom  that stuff is the  bomb     0 - 51 - 33  for my booster  addign my flowering  A and B   and Calmag  every feeding as well as supermax b , and grozome and carbo boost and fulvix   use humix for veg and fulvix for bloom

giving me NPK  of  8 - 55 - 38  for all of bloom stage


----------



## Mainebud (Jul 4, 2013)

Great dr I'll see what I'm doing and compare it. I think I'm pretty close with ratios and additives. I got some carbo boost to add in.


----------



## grass hopper (Jul 5, 2013)

Mainebud said:
			
		

> Great dr I'll see what I'm doing and compare it. I think I'm pretty close with ratios and additives. I got some carbo boost to add in.


 
i would love to see a pic of the INSIDE of your 2 in 1 light. seems to be outstanding! maybe next time you update your grow, you could get me a peek at it.  THANKS!


----------



## Mainebud (Jul 5, 2013)

DrFever said:
			
		

> Yea maine  normally  when flipping to flower what i do week of flip is mixx half veg  and half flowering nutes together ,  second week   straight bloom   your just south of me    you should really check into jurrasicc bloom  that stuff is the  bomb     0 - 51 - 33  for my booster  addign my flowering  A and B   and Calmag  every feeding as well as supermax b , and grozome and carbo boost and fulvix   use humix for veg and fulvix for bloom
> 
> giving me NPK  of  8 - 55 - 38  for all of bloom stage



Ok so I have carbo booster, supermax b is vitamin b1? Grozome is same as hygrozyme or cannazyme? And fulvix is l-amino acid? Ill look for exact brands at grow shop today but want to know what they are in case I need to swap for different brand. I thought heavy 16 pk booster was good but it's not close to Jurassic! .7-10-16. So looks like I am at 9-13-25. Ill definitely fix that!


----------



## Mainebud (Jul 7, 2013)

So did more cleaning under screen today. They are in full flower mode now!


----------



## Mainebud (Jul 7, 2013)

I'm really happy with how this one looks. Every one looks healthy and loads of bud sites!


----------



## Mainebud (Jul 7, 2013)

Day 14 since flip and lots of buds forming now!


----------



## Mainebud (Jul 9, 2013)

Newbietoo said:
			
		

> i would love to see a pic of the INSIDE of your 2 in 1 light. seems to be outstanding! maybe next time you update your grow, you could get me a peek at it.  THANKS!




So i have a few pics for you newbie too. It's a pretty simple mod if you have any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## Mainebud (Jul 9, 2013)

One more


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 9, 2013)

Gratz man, very nice and clean luv the full set up! thanks for sharing


----------



## Mainebud (Jul 12, 2013)

So today is day 19 since flip and things are getting crazy! Two changes from last run that are helping IMHO. One is using much bigger containers, 18 gallon totes vs 6 gallon buckets. The other is the nutes, heavy 16 says to start using pk booster one week before flip. I believe this caused me a lot of problems last time. After some research into how and when plants use nutes I determined that you shouldn't use pk for at least 10 days after flip. It makes sense to me that the plant is stretching and doubling in size so doesn't it need nitrogen? Then as stretch slows and flowering actually starts then hit it with pk booster. Anyways I may be wrong but it's working like a charm for me. Everything looks healthy and lots of big bud sites already. Ok enough blah blah blah here's the pics!


----------



## Mainebud (Jul 12, 2013)

Another


----------



## Mainebud (Jul 12, 2013)

Run away bud!


----------



## Mainebud (Jul 14, 2013)

So here is what they look like at 21 days. Look at this crystals already!


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 15, 2013)

:48: looking amazing neighbor


----------



## chazmaine420 (Jul 15, 2013)

Yesterday I had the honor of getting invited to dinner at Mainebuds house and got to see this first hand. This is a truly amazing and sophisticated set up which I hope to reproduce sometime soon. The two bulb lights and the CO2 set up were quite an education. Thank you for dinner and several hours of weed related conversation.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 15, 2013)

lucky guy that was nice of him. can only imagine it in person must of been great!


----------



## Mainebud (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks and it was great to have a guest that is as passionate about this as I am! And of course now it looks like a carmalicious scrog is in my future! Thanks!


----------



## Mainebud (Jul 20, 2013)

Just a few pics


----------



## StikyClnes (Jul 21, 2013)

Ladies look awesome Maine. One day i hope to be able to have a grow of that size...I look forward to more bud porn:hubba: I know your at day 27ish, but any guess as to what total yield will be?:48:


----------



## Mainebud (Jul 22, 2013)

StikyClnes said:
			
		

> Ladies look awesome Maine. One day i hope to be able to have a grow of that size...I look forward to more bud porn:hubba: I know your at day 27ish, but any guess as to what total yield will be?:48:



I'm looking for 7 pounds


----------



## Mainebud (Jul 22, 2013)

Sorry should be more specific. What you see is 12 plants. In a week I will be adding 12 to other side of room. Last run with 12 plants I did 6 pounds 4 oz. this run is much healthier and in larger pots so I'm expecting more. Ultimately I want to harvest one side very month or so.


----------



## Mainebud (Jul 23, 2013)

So lots going on now.


----------



## DrFever (Jul 23, 2013)

Great work maine keep  it up


----------



## Mainebud (Jul 23, 2013)

DrFever said:
			
		

> Great work maine keep  it up



Thank you sir! I hope I'm doing the teacher proud!


----------



## DrFever (Jul 23, 2013)

Yup  only thing i see is  place that bottle out side the room   keep her cool


----------



## DrFever (Jul 23, 2013)

was going to say are you glad you switched to totes   my friend ????  Wait till you see root mass  like you never saw  once harvest comes lol 
 once you go totes  you will never  go back  WAY CLEANER  more professional hell you don;t even  need  drains on bottom    just    get into a 4 day feeding / watering cycle and your laughing 
  sure little more in soil costs   but   the dam growth  rates  is  crazy


----------



## Mainebud (Jul 23, 2013)

DrFever said:
			
		

> Yup  only thing i see is  place that bottle out side the room   keep her cool



Bottle?


----------



## chazmaine420 (Jul 24, 2013)

Looking great Maine. Must be exciting getting that second side going. That great white shark you gave me is doing well and i'm starting to clone her. Thanks!


----------



## StikyClnes (Jul 24, 2013)

Mainebud said:
			
		

> Bottle?



Maine,

I think Doc means the 20Lb blue rhino propane tank. I could be wrong though.


----------



## grass hopper (Jul 24, 2013)

thanks for light closeups! VERY impressive grow!! a couple more questions please.  do you have 2 seperate plugs and timers for each light??
what size are your 18 gal. totes, width by height by depth, overall??
i thought scrog grows had the main stems running UNDER the screen and only branches allowed to grow upward??? yours does not APPEAR that way
last, why do you feel totes are better than smart pots??  is it just size and neater or is there more?? sorry for questions. SUCH AN IMPRESSIVE GROW.
  can't wait to see last pics. before harvest.


----------



## Mainebud (Jul 24, 2013)

Newbietoo said:
			
		

> thanks for light closeups! VERY impressive grow!! a couple more questions please.  do you have 2 seperate plugs and timers for each light??
> what size are your 18 gal. totes, width by height by depth, overall??
> i thought scrog grows had the main stems running UNDER the screen and only branches allowed to grow upward??? yours does not APPEAR that way
> last, why do you feel totes are better than smart pots??  is it just size and neater or is there more?? sorry for questions. SUCH AN IMPRESSIVE GROW.
> can't wait to see last pics. before harvest.



Thanks! As for the lights, each bulb has its own plug, ballast and socket. They are all plugged into a control box that has a pigtail to one timer.

Ill get dimensions of totes when lights come on. As for better or worse than smart pots, I honestly don't know. Never used smart pots. On my first grow I used 6 gallon containers and couldn't feed enough to keep up with growth. So that's why I went to totes, more roots more ability to uptake nutes.

As for main stems and branches, the objective is to only have bud sites above screen. So if you look through pics you will see that under the canopy lots of stems and branches. Over is all bud sites, or at least that's what I tried for. This is a work in progress so I'm still refining it. 

I have learned so much from so many people here and continue to do so but one persons grow really inspired me to do it this way. If you are interested in scrog then you should check out DrFevers 12 plant scrog. You may see some similarities lol! Plagiarism is alive and well here!


----------



## Mainebud (Jul 24, 2013)

chazmaine420 said:
			
		

> Looking great Maine. Must be exciting getting that second side going. That great white shark you gave me is doing well and i'm starting to clone her. Thanks!



That's awesome! Ill post a pic of carmalicious later. It's doing great as well and am really looking forward to growing it. Btw smoke report on Maine carmalicious is outstanding quality and flavor great job!


----------



## grass hopper (Jul 24, 2013)

Mainebud said:
			
		

> Thanks! As for the lights, each bulb has its own plug, ballast and socket. They are all plugged into a control box that has a pigtail to one timer.
> 
> Ill get dimensions of totes when lights come on. As for better or worse than smart pots, I honestly don't know. Never used smart pots. On my first grow I used 6 gallon containers and couldn't feed enough to keep up with growth. So that's why I went to totes, more roots more ability to uptake nutes.
> 
> ...


 
my take on the screen, it's a horizontial line in which all leaves and growth, other than stocks, is removed below. all growth above is saved. if timing is correct, most growth above line will be buds.? also used as support.? IS THIS CORRECT?? AGAIN, REALLY NICE JOB!:icon_smile:


----------



## Mainebud (Jul 24, 2013)

Newbietoo said:
			
		

> my take on the screen, it's a horizontial line in which all leaves and growth, other than stocks, is removed below. all growth above is saved. if timing is correct, most growth above line will be buds.? also used as support.? IS THIS CORRECT?? AGAIN, REALLY NICE JOB!:icon_smile:



Exactly! That's what I've tried to do. Under screen is bare. Everything you see is above the screen. I tucked and tucked for the two week stretch then started cleaning under screen. Only bud sites above. And lots of them!


----------



## Mainebud (Jul 24, 2013)

So I figured I'd share how I get my girls. I have been using two bucket cloners and although I have 100% success it takes 2-3 weeks and I'm not impressed with what looks like rot before the roots sprout. The problem I think was in the spray heads, they seem to clog constantly so I removed them. That appears to have taken care of the clogging but caused the stems to stay too wet. So I bought a 32 site ez cloner. The results below are 17 days in the bucket and 10 days in the ez cloner.


----------



## Mainebud (Jul 24, 2013)

Ez cloner


----------



## Mainebud (Aug 1, 2013)

So i had a small issue with power. Apparently 90 amps was too much for the transformer and popped the breaker on it twice. So as i type this the power co is replacing it with a bigger one! Holey high electric bill! Lol


----------



## DrFever (Aug 1, 2013)

until you get 2300 every 3 months its not to bad hahahah


----------



## DrFever (Aug 1, 2013)

and main  what bout updates  on plants ??? in flower


----------



## chazmaine420 (Aug 1, 2013)

Mainebud said:
			
		

> So i had a small issue with power. Apparently 90 amps was too much for the transformer and popped the breaker on it twice. So as i type this the power co is replacing it with a bigger one! Holey high electric bill! Lol



Hey maine,
So are you saying you overloaded the transformer on the power lines outside the house? Nieghborhood blackout?


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 1, 2013)

Mainebud said:
			
		

> Exactly! That's what I've tried to do. Under screen is bare. Everything you see is above the screen. I tucked and tucked for the two week stretch then started cleaning under screen. Only bud sites above. And lots of them!


what week are you done clearing under canopy by in flower?


also dr. what do you use for cloning, woudl like a link to a real nice efficiant cloning system really only want to have to but 1  


@Chaz i got some White Widow x Great White Shark Fem, getting one more to

@Maine omg at all teh ballasts lol, iso pics


----------



## Mainebud (Aug 1, 2013)

Here you go dr!


----------



## grass hopper (Aug 2, 2013)

Mainebud said:
			
		

> Here you go dr!


 
damn, this could be an id grow to remember. congrats! can't wait to see 1 month from now. VERY NICE!


----------



## Irish (Aug 11, 2013)

very nice setups. are you having powdery mildew issues, or treating for something? I seen a few suspect pics is why I ask...


----------



## Mainebud (Aug 12, 2013)

Irish said:
			
		

> very nice setups. are you having powdery mildew issues, or treating for something? I seen a few suspect pics is why I ask...



Not that I'm aware of. Which pics?


----------



## Mainebud (Aug 13, 2013)

So I found my next bike while at sturgis! Lol. Anyway just aquick update.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 13, 2013)

awesome man.

sounds like u had a blast at Sturgis. My uncle just passed there two weeks b4 the event and he said there were quite a few ppl there already.

great grow/bloom area bud 

eace:


----------



## chazmaine420 (Aug 21, 2013)

Hey Maine, Just thought i'd check in. Those girls must be close to harvest time. I have clippers if you need a hand for a couple hours.


----------



## Mainebud (Aug 21, 2013)

chazmaine420 said:
			
		

> Hey Maine, Just thought i'd check in. Those girls must be close to harvest time. I have clippers if you need a hand for a couple hours.



I'm thinking this weekend is chop chop. I never turn down help with trimming! So yeah definitely if you want to come by I'd appreciate it! Wait til you see the carmalicious! She's looking lovely and ready for some cuttings.


----------



## grass hopper (Aug 21, 2013)

Mainebud said:
			
		

> I'm thinking this weekend is chop chop. I never turn down help with trimming! So yeah definitely if you want to come by I'd appreciate it! Wait til you see the carmalicious! She's looking lovely and ready for some cuttings.


 
WOW!! looking real good. whats up w/ the carmalicious. tell me more please.  

  congrats on a super grow. wanna see more pics. thanks sir..


----------



## trillions of atoms (Aug 21, 2013)

Pics?


----------



## grass hopper (Aug 21, 2013)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> Pics?


 
pics. = pictures


----------



## Mainebud (Aug 26, 2013)

So its chop chop. This screen is 1 plant. Estimating 8-10 oz per plant.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 26, 2013)

......mother of god.......

Mainbud... is that a 5gal bucket sized bud? :holysheep:


----------



## Mainebud (Aug 26, 2013)

Yes sir dr! And many of them!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 26, 2013)

:joint4:


very nice

:48:


----------



## Mainebud (Aug 26, 2013)

So next up is northern lights. Hoenstly I didnt high hopes on yield so I decided to weigh it wet. 1757 grams! Are you kidding me? Almost a pound from one plant!


----------



## chazmaine420 (Aug 27, 2013)

On saturday i had the great pleasure of hanging out in mainebud's dining room trimming bud for a few hours. truly a labor of love but I must say we barely made a dent in this harvest. Just incredible!

A few weeks ago I gave him a scrappy looking carmelicious plant in a solo cup. Its now a four foot tall bush able to take up an entire screen. The man has a serious green thumb. On top of that I left with a White Widow and Northern Lights.

Hey Maine, I got a much better Chernobyl for you! your plants kicked it out of my veg space. I'll try to get it to you soon. Thanks for everything.


----------



## key2life (Aug 27, 2013)

Just read through your whole thread - just beautiful!  I'll be sure to watch your next one as it goes along.  Would kill for that kind of square footage!  Unreal!


----------



## DrFever (Aug 27, 2013)

Way to go maine  you make me proud


----------



## Gary Ganja (Aug 28, 2013)

very nice grow!(and yield!) two quick n00b questions what does scrog stand for? and what was your light schedule here? i didnt see any seperations in your setup, assumed they were all under the same lighting schedule?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 28, 2013)

Scrog stands for Screen of Green.


----------



## Mainebud (Aug 28, 2013)

DrFever said:
			
		

> Way to go maine  you make me proud



See I was paying attention! This time is crazy in those totes.


----------



## Mainebud (Aug 28, 2013)

phillybuds said:
			
		

> very nice grow!(and yield!) two quick n00b questions what does scrog stand for? and what was your light schedule here? i didnt see any seperations in your setup, assumed they were all under the same lighting schedule?



So THG answered the first question. As for light schedule, this is my flower room so 12/12. I veg in a different room. I staggered the sides so I harvest one side every 4-5 weeks. I'm going to be adjusting that so they are one week apart. The problem now is I can't leave without being sick to my stomach. So if I get them a week apart I can just shut down flower room when I go on vacation without losing a whole month.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Aug 29, 2013)

Hey Maine 
Love the journal! Just went through it again but one question I have is on average how long do you veg those babies?


----------



## Mainebud (Aug 29, 2013)

ShecallshimThor said:
			
		

> Hey Maine
> Love the journal! Just went through it again but one question I have is on average how long do you veg those babies?



about six weeks


----------



## Mainebud (Oct 3, 2013)

So I have been busy with new veg room. It's 12x12 and built inside my garage. Seems like it is the right size to keep my flower room constant. I tried to spend a lot of time planning. Ill try to get a floor plan.


----------



## Mainebud (Oct 3, 2013)

Frame


----------



## Mainebud (Oct 3, 2013)

Moms


----------



## Mainebud (Oct 3, 2013)

New sink


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 3, 2013)

Looking great Maine!

You will LOVE the new sink!!!


----------



## Mainebud (Oct 4, 2013)

Yeah TOA already appreciate that sink! Now I know how it must have felt when people first got indoor plumbing! Seriously, this room went over budget by a fair amount but once I was rolling with it, it didn't make sense to cut any corners.


----------



## chazmaine420 (Oct 4, 2013)

Hey Bud, Veg room looks great. So you took that big fridge out of there? Looks like you've set up a spot for dedicated mothers. 

I've got that white widow in flower now and she's looking awesome. You harvested your widow yet?


----------



## fridge (Oct 4, 2013)

I thought the whole idea of scrog was to have uniform growth above the screen but hey ho if ya gets the yeilds whats it matter anyways.
9.6kw's ***.
lol
fridge


----------



## Mainebud (Oct 4, 2013)

fridge said:
			
		

> I thought the whole idea of scrog was to have uniform growth above the screen but hey ho if ya gets the yeilds whats it matter anyways.
> 9.6kw's ***.
> lol
> fridge



Yes you are right. This round I was away during initial 14 day stretch so they didn't get tucked as they should have. Good eye!


----------



## Mainebud (Oct 4, 2013)

chazmaine420 said:
			
		

> Hey Bud, Veg room looks great. So you took that big fridge out of there? Looks like you've set up a spot for dedicated mothers.
> 
> I've got that white widow in flower now and she's looking awesome. You harvested your widow yet?



Not yet. I am about three weeks away from chop chop on the widow. She is unbelievably sugar coated! I'm using a product called aptus. It's been a bit of a learning curve but I think it will pay off.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Oct 6, 2013)

your killing it man GG that 5gal bud is crzy as the almost wet pound. nice pics of the framing to always nice to get new ideas and motivation to make some changes myself


----------



## DrFever (Oct 6, 2013)

Scrog is the only way to go as well   in totes  to get amazing yields per plant.   Training,Training ,Training   LST and super cropping is a must   keep as tight as internodes as possible  this will create   huge buds   strip lower  larf bud sites off  your plant  to give all  energy to  top bud growth   gig is to get as many top buds sites as possible  and in direct path of lighting, don;t waste your time on lower  sites


----------



## Mainebud (Oct 9, 2013)

The Dr has spoken! Seriously all I have done is copied drfever. He is the real genius behind this.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 9, 2013)

Yup..love to train love to supercrop and keep um short....if no training then im sog ing it


----------



## StikyClnes (Oct 10, 2013)

DrFever said:
			
		

> Scrog is the only way to go as well   in totes  to get amazing yields per plant.   Training,Training ,Training   LST and super cropping is a must   keep as tight as internodes as possible  this will create   huge buds   strip lower  larf bud sites off  your plant  to give all  energy to  top bud growth   gig is to get as many top buds sites as possible  and in direct path of lighting, don;t waste your time on lower  sites




Man...I wish these pics where scratch and sniff or :48: ...Come on internet, get with the times already :icon_smile: 

Dr and Maine...Its very apparent a lot of love and time went into those buds, great work.


----------

